# spec a toyota tacoma



## ssupercoolss (Aug 23, 2005)

after years of faithful use out of my 8 mpg bronco, i have decided to downsize to a toyota tacoma. really like the looks of it, and heard some good things about it. i see there are a few different models, so i need some help from some tacoma owners. i am looking to buy used, around a 2002 - 2003 model year. i plan on continuing my small driveway snowplowing buisness, so i need the best options for snow plowing. i have always gone with the motto that you should never underpower your vehicle, so i would go with the 6 cyl. do they make 2 diferent 6's, or just one?

another note....i know meyers does not carry an undercarriage for the tacoma. any one have any experience "making one work"? just wondering how much success i would have doing a chop, cut, rebuild on a meyers undercarriage to make it fit a tacoma.

any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Welcome to the site ssupercoolss! 

Toyota has only ever offered one V6 in the Tacoma, the 3.4. It's a strong motor that's not overly thirsty but not quite the miser that the 2.7 4 banger is!

The 3.4's are not bad motors but you should beware that they can and have had head gasket problems. They were generally cured by 2000 but a high mileage motor of any vintage can still develop the warpage required to cause the head gasket problems. And they are timing belt motors so that will require scheduled maintenance...

I know most people are not fans of 4 bangers but in a small truck like the tacoma they aren't really that bad for plowing if you use 4 low like you really should. I've owned them since 1998 and they make great driveway trucks. They will do the small stuff great if you keep up with the storm. 

Unfortunately I can't help in your answers for fabbing the meyers mount... Do you already have the plow to put on??? 

What size were you planning on using??? A 720LT Blizzard, 7' LD Sno-way or Curtis, etc. or two-meter Meyer would work with a V6 truck - the extra weight of the V6 (and an automatic if you go that route) stress out the Tacoma steering rack if you went much heavier than that. If you go 4 banger you can go with a regular duty 6 1/2 foot blade - Can't beat a Western 6 1/2 std IMHO for a Toy truck... 

I'd go manual trans and look for a TRD truck with the factory locker. Wouldn't have it any other way. 

I like the Tacos so much for driveway trucks that I got one of the last new 2004's just to keep on hand since the 2005 is so much bigger but not stronger...


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=12804&highlight=toyota+curtis

Here is some pictures, there are more under the link HBrady posted.

Jason


----------

